# How you can draw a dynamic corbel in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like to share with you how I drew a dynamic corbel in eCabinets that can be resized to practically any size that you need. So be sure to check it out!

https://youtu.be/dvdssrBPUG8


----------

